

When hi-tech is too-much-tech - vladimir
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1425-when-hi-tech-is-too-much-tech

======
vladimir
I think technologies would be much more cheaper if companies didn't implement
such redundant features.

------
flashgordon
this is totally garbage.. i dread calling my phone company to settle bills
that are never delivered on time and each time i have to spend 5 minutes going
thorugh "Yes", "No", "Cheque"... dont even get started on my name... aaaaaah

